# لطلاب الاتصالات



## الحمدابي (6 مايو 2008)

الي كل طلاب الاتصالات يجب عليك مراعاة هذا الموضوع


----------



## ااااىىى (13 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع
الله يجزاك خير


----------



## ااااىىى (13 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع
الله يجزاك خير
and bey


----------



## ااااىىى (13 مايو 2008)

et a la prochaine in chaa alah


----------



## علاء الحليسي (16 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## ادور (17 مايو 2008)

مشكورررررر لك


----------



## mah_41 (24 مايو 2008)

الحمدابي قال:


> الي كل طلاب الاتصالات يجب عليك مراعاة هذا الموضوع



بس عفوا انا مو شايف اي موضوع


----------



## الهيثم للتقنية (18 يونيو 2008)

وين الموضوع يا أخي ؟؟؟؟؟ انت دوختنا ؟؟؟


----------



## ياقوت الحكيم (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (24 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع القيم


----------



## أبو عمارة (26 يونيو 2008)

*فين الموضوع*



الحمدابي قال:


> الي كل طلاب الاتصالات يجب عليك مراعاة هذا الموضوع


 السلام عليكم 
دلني على الموضوع 
أنا لا أرى الموضوع
الموضوع فين ، فين الموضوع 
كررها عشر مرات علشان أنا مش فاضي


----------



## abed_lsh (26 يونيو 2008)

فيييييييييييييييين الموضوع الى لازم اراعيه


----------



## م/على زاهر (26 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووو ر


----------



## محمدالسيدمحمدالسيد (26 يونيو 2008)

اين الموضوع الذى يجب ان نراعيه....


----------



## Eng_Bandar (29 يونيو 2008)

بصراحة شي غريب وين الموضوع


----------



## باسلوم السيباني (1 يوليو 2008)

شي غريب والله ماني شايف الموضوع افيدونا ياجماعه ايش هالمشكلة


----------



## المهندس كرامة (4 يوليو 2008)

الحمدابي قال:


> الي كل طلاب الاتصالات يجب عليك مراعاة هذا الموضوع


??????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## المهندس كرامة (5 يوليو 2008)

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ طلع مقلب


----------



## معاذ هندسة (6 يوليو 2008)

ياريت لونقدر نشوف الموضوع


----------



## ثفهسشمشف (5 أغسطس 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## احمد هندسه (5 أغسطس 2008)

فين الموضوع يا اخي


----------

